# New guy here..........



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello, all, just found this site and wanted to say it looks like a great place........


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome 
Lots of great folks to chat with and more info and ideas, than you can shake a stick at...
Of course,if you shake the stick, you gotta throw it.
I love to play fetch... LOL


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome buggybuilder.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy lots of freindly folks here to share ideas with and get help from


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BuggyBuilder, welcome aboard and looks are not deceiving...it is a great place!
So....what part of the world are you from?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the craziness!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum buggybuilder!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings BB. Hope your stay here is eternal.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard buggy builder.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome--your going to love here


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, buggybuilder! Look around, have fun and enjoy! :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings and welcome buggybuilder


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Buggybuilder! :> Hope ya like it here.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Post when you can.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi! Welcome!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Jump on in, the water is fine.


----------

